# Osama dead



## csb (May 1, 2011)

I know I should have more eloquent words, backed up with policy discussion...but all I can think is:



Spoiler



America- FUCK YEAH



I imagine in the morning I'll have more grown-up, responsible comments.


----------



## momech (May 1, 2011)

csb said:


> I know I should have more eloquent words, backed up with policy discussion...but all I can think is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I imagine in the morning I'll have more grown-up, responsible comments.


:thumbs: :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (May 1, 2011)




----------



## momech (May 1, 2011)

Listening to Obama take credit for killing him.


----------



## Dleg (May 1, 2011)

^^Two people in my office told me that Obama was dead. It took a lot of questioning to determine that it was OSAMA, not OBAMA.

BTW we all rolled our eyes at the end of Obama's speech. Talk about melodramatic.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 2, 2011)

Huzzah...all world terrorism will now come to an end.

I'm glad it took 10 years, trillions of dollars, and the beginning of a completely unrelated war to finally catch/kill the only person that Americans really wanted dead after 9/11.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 2, 2011)

Wonder what the terror groups will do for retribution after this.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 2, 2011)

I thought it was hilarious that the tale end of Celebrity Apprentice was pre-emped for the announcement.

Also noted that the ABC commentater called him 'Obama sin Laden,' prompting gales of laughter at the Worley abode.


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2011)

i was sick yesterday and crashed early, this morning my 8 year old (who is the early riser in our family) came and woke me up to tell me that he was dead! Thought that was great!


----------



## DVINNY (May 2, 2011)

I am PISSED that I missed the ending of Celebrity Apprentice. Freakin' Obama didn't announce it until an hour later anyway.

I think that the coverage was overblown. I'd have been happy with a scrolling banner at the bottom of the screen that gave the news, then go live to the President as he makes the announcement. To spend an hour listening to correspondents babble about the same crap before Obama got on there was rediculous.

I think its great we got him, and I heard the mission went without incident to our troops, if so, THAT ROCKS.

U.S.A. ! U.S.A. ! U.S.A. !



But still pissed I missed the ending of the Apprentice. Will try to find a webcast of it this evening. (I'm thinking that Hope, the Playboy playmate went home)


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

JR


----------



## DVINNY (May 2, 2011)

^^^ Exactly. Hopefully, it gives a little bit of validation for all the work our troops have done over there.


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2011)

I'm in this thread, but taking no credit for the assassination.


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2011)

a SF buddy of mine posted the pic of dead Osama on his facebook, I'll try and see if I can get a copy of it, I cant download it from my phone.. and apparantly facebook is frowned upon by the IS gods here at work!


----------



## Ble_PE (May 2, 2011)

Just want to say great job to the Seal team that executed this mission and I'm glad they got him. :unitedstates:


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2011)

I'm happy that it was confirmed and the body was already disposed of (reportedly). No need to parade his body or image.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 2, 2011)

Obama sleeps with the fishes.


----------



## csb (May 2, 2011)

Dleg said:


> ^^Two people in my office told me that Obama was dead. It took a lot of questioning to determine that it was OSAMA, not OBAMA.


My husband struggled with that this morning..."How did he make a speech if he's dead?" He was so confused before I started clarifying President Obama versus Osama bin Laden.


----------



## MA_PE (May 2, 2011)

Now if Obama can find Whitey Bulger he's shoe-in for re-election.

Ding-dong Osama's dead.....

kudos to the team that got the job done! USA ! USA !


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 2, 2011)

How long before Trump demands the death certificate?


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 2, 2011)

^You mean he hasn't already?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 2, 2011)

I'm surprised Obama didn't keep this under wraps until closer to election time.


----------



## DVINNY (May 2, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> How long before Trump demands the death certificate?


Gotta be the long form. None of this short form B.S.


----------



## Slugger926 (May 2, 2011)

Has Trump sent out a research vessel with a deep water sub to recover the body yet?


----------



## chaocl (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, USA .


----------



## cdcengineer (May 2, 2011)

All they'll find is pieces. They sent him through a wood chipper to ensure rapid consumption by the fishes of the sea.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 2, 2011)

I just read that the helicopter that they flew in to Osama's compound stalled...so they blew it up and called in a back up to fly them out.


----------



## Wolverine (May 2, 2011)

Holy crap! Osama is dead? Does that mean Biden is president now?


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2011)

I just thought about something... why did Obama not want Osama to go through a civilian trial or even military tribunal like the others?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2011)

You just thought of that...j/k. I haven't said anything, but that is the first thing I thought of when I heard he was killed this morning on my way to work.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 2, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I just thought about something... why did Obama not want Osama to go through a civilian trial or even military tribunal like the others?


I don't really care if there was an ulterior motive there. I don't want billions more dollars spent on housing, torturing, and trying bin Laden. Shooting him in the face is far cheaper.


----------



## cdcengineer (May 2, 2011)

Here here! Shoot em' in the face is the cheapest option.


----------



## csb (May 2, 2011)

cdcengineer said:


> All they'll find is pieces. They sent him through a wood chipper to ensure rapid consumption by the fishes of the sea.


No way. I fully expect him to wash up on the Jersey shore this summer, along with all the other trash in the ocean.


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > I just thought about something... why did Obama not want Osama to go through a civilian trial or even military tribunal like the others?
> ...


I didn't say I wanted OBL to go to trial, but with BHO being who he is, I would have thought a court proceeding would be the choice instead.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 2, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


That's why a SEAL team was behind the triggers and not Obama.


----------



## TouchDown (May 2, 2011)

I think the risk associated with a live capture and transportation... along with free publicity for the world to see.

This was a good option. If he would have raised his hands and said I surrender... maybe a live capture.

If anyone had shown any method of force - shoot the MF.

I think he's been at large too long to take any chances and I don't think the Prez (regarldess of who was in that seat) cared how he was brought to justice.

2 directives:

1. Find him

2. Stop him.

Mission accomplished. You could tell if they had been working that lead since last August that they were not going to F^&amp;K this one up. May this bring a little peace to the one's who lost loved ones in 9-11 or in any military action trying to get this bastard. It isn't much with regard to losing a loved one, but it's a step forward.

Battle is not over, there will be 500 new guys wanting to make a name for themselves now. Hope we continue with good intelligence and can thump a few more knuckleheads.


----------



## va_gator (May 2, 2011)

^^

Well said. While I don't agree that with a lot of the man's policies, a big thumbs up goes out to him, his staff, and his intel. This obviously was in a works a long time ago, and several news sources say that they identified the courier four years ago (~2007, during GWB's term). Imagine how many details they must've gone through before the final plan was finally decided a short while ago and Obama gave the green light to proceed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 2, 2011)

I agree with pretty much everything posted in the thread, in that Im proud of our armed forces, Im glad he is dead, proud to be American.

The only thing I would add is that I am dissapointed with many Americans in that they are celebrating the death of someone. I know who he was and what he was responsible for, but I dont find much comfort in celebration.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 2, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > I just thought about something... why did Obama not want Osama to go through a civilian trial or even military tribunal like the others?
> ...


Doesn't the spring offensive usually begin about this time of year?


----------



## blybrook PE (May 2, 2011)

All of the local bases have gone to high alert. That doesn't surprise me in the least and thanks to those that made this goal achievable. Heard the news this morning on my way into work, made me happy to hear that this portion of the effort is over.

Spring offensive is about to get underway from what I hear. Should be an interesting couple of weeks with this news spreading.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 2, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> The only thing I would add is that I am dissapointed with many Americans in that they are celebrating the death of someone. I know who he was and what he was responsible for, but I dont find much comfort in celebration.


That rubbed me the wrong way too. We criticize other nations for being wackos for taking to the street when someone dies, it just seems we're no better if we do the same.

I'm glad the guy is out of the picture, but I'm not planning a party.


----------



## MA_PE (May 2, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I would add is that I am dissapointed with many Americans in that they are celebrating the death of someone. I know who he was and what he was responsible for, but I dont find much comfort in celebration.
> ...


The only "celebrations" I saw were groups of college-aged kids congregating at ~midnight. College aged kids will use any excuse to congregate, yell, and party.

I'm just glad they didn't turn to random destruction of property like when a sports team wins a championship.

Dope1: Hey! SEALS took out Osama Bin Laden

Dope2: No sh$t! let's drink and go break some windows.

Dope1: f&amp;ck yeah! That's cool.


----------



## csb (May 2, 2011)

^ that happened last year in Fort Collins, Colorado, after an Earth, Wind and Fire concert.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 2, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> The only thing I would add is that I am dissapointed with many Americans in that they are celebrating the death of someone. I know who he was and what he was responsible for, but I dont find much comfort in celebration.


I always celebrate the death of human filth. I'm not dancing in the streets, but I am celebrating the death of OBL.


----------



## cdcengineer (May 2, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> a SF buddy of mine posted the pic of dead Osama on his facebook, I'll try and see if I can get a copy of it, I cant download it from my phone.. and apparantly facebook is frowned upon by the IS gods here at work!


Where's the link? I'll believe there's a photo on FB when I see it.


----------



## cdcengineer (May 2, 2011)

Rather than bury Osama at sea, I think they should've put him thru the wood chipper, next - feed him to the pigs and finally - cook the pigs and feed them to the Guantanamo Bay prisoners.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 2, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


Woo hoo! The Dodgers just won it all...let's tip over a cop car and loot the appliance store!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2011)

^ I could use a toaster oven...preferrably black or stainless steel


----------



## Slugger926 (May 2, 2011)

cdcengineer said:


> Rather than bury Osama at sea, I think they should've put him thru the wood chipper, next - feed him to the pigs and finally - cook the pigs and feed them to the Guantanamo Bay prisoners.


What do you think they actually did?


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2011)

Googled his dead ass. Gross...


----------



## Dleg (May 2, 2011)

Why'd they bury him at sea???? And why so fast????? No one in the hard-core Muslim world is going to believe he's dead now.

Who wants to place money on when the next "audio tape from Bin Laden" will appear on Al-Jazera, proclaiming himself to be alive and well?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2011)

future boy didn't foresee this...j/k. 24 hr burial traditions mandated burial at sea, apparently no one wanted him...but who knows. at least they can't use his grave as a monument/memorial for crazzies now


----------



## cement (May 2, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> The only "celebrations" I saw were groups of college-aged kids congregating at ~midnight. College aged kids will use any excuse to congregate, yell, and party.


my daughter was in the flash mob at the white house. I thought it was pretty cool. :unitedstates:

"shot in the head

Osama is dead!"


----------



## cement (May 2, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> I am PISSED that I missed the ending of Celebrity Apprentice. Freakin' Obama didn't announce it until an hour later anyway.
> I think that the coverage was overblown. I'd have been happy with a scrolling banner at the bottom of the screen that gave the news, then go live to the President as he makes the announcement. To spend an hour listening to correspondents babble about the same crap before Obama got on there was rediculous.
> 
> I think its great we got him, and I heard the mission went without incident to our troops, if so, THAT ROCKS.
> ...


Are they going to run that again? though I'm not sure I could watch that never ending smackdown again.


----------



## udpolo15 (May 2, 2011)

Dleg said:


> Why'd they bury him at sea???? And why so fast????? No one in the hard-core Muslim world is going to believe he's dead now.
> Who wants to place money on when the next "audio tape from Bin Laden" will appear on Al-Jazera, proclaiming himself to be alive and well?



I think they were in a damned if they do, damned if they don't situation.


----------



## udpolo15 (May 2, 2011)

Box of Rocks said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > The only "celebrations" I saw were groups of college-aged kids congregating at ~midnight. College aged kids will use any excuse to congregate, yell, and party.
> ...


I thought the celebration was too much. A sigh of relief, a moment of reflection of all the pain and suffering at the hands of osama ok, but celebration goes to far IMO.

"I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." — Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Dleg (May 2, 2011)

^Whoa, Johnny-on-the-spot with the quotes today, huh?


----------



## Slugger926 (May 3, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> future boy didn't foresee this...j/k. 24 hr burial traditions mandated burial at sea, apparently no one wanted him...but who knows. at least they can't use his grave as a monument/memorial for crazzies now


WHy not just build him a tomb out of radioactive waste? Then all of the crazzies would have gone to visit?


----------



## cement (May 3, 2011)

I wouldn't celebrate too many deaths, but there are a few:

- Hitler

- Stalin

- bin Laden


----------



## udpolo15 (May 3, 2011)

Dleg said:


> ^Whoa, Johnny-on-the-spot with the quotes today, huh?


Thought I had put a disclaimer that I saw today and can't take credit for. Just thought it summed up my feelings fairly accurately.


----------



## IlPadrino (May 3, 2011)

udpolo15 said:


> "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." — Martin Luther King, Jr.


Well said!

My stomach turns at the thought of celebrating (rejoicing is probably a better word) the result of any violence. I've been quiet on the subject so far because I haven't come up with the right words. I understand better than most that military actions are usually violent and serve a greater purpose than just the localized action. I'm proud of the Navy and CIA (and all the many others that surely played a role in the operation) and I'm glad OBL is dead. But this shouldn't be a party and to celebrate seems a stain on the memory of those that died in the original act that started us down this road and those that died since then carrying out the military and intelligence missions.

We really do need to consider two things: how this makes us *like* those we're defending against and how this makes us *look* to those we're defending against.


----------



## IlPadrino (May 3, 2011)

Dleg said:


> Why'd they bury him at sea???? And why so fast????? No one in the hard-core Muslim world is going to believe he's dead now.
> Who wants to place money on when the next "audio tape from Bin Laden" will appear on Al-Jazera, proclaiming himself to be alive and well?


There's been lots written on this, but to summarize:

Buried at sea so his grave site won't be a rallying point for others

Done fast because of Muslim requirements

Collected DNA evidence and compared to his sister

Collected pictures and video which might never be released


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Dleg said:


> Why'd they bury him at sea????


I think you are missing a great marketing opportunity .....

"Who lives in a pineapple under the sea ...."







I can't bring myself to say it ...

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 3, 2011)

You know, yesterday watching the news, I finally felt a peace, that the 9/11 victims have been avenged, and that the world is a much better place than it was Sunday morning.


----------



## Supe (May 3, 2011)

Saw the Sponge Bob reference on The Daily Show last night. They had a new spoof sign/banner up for OBL about every 15 seconds, it was awesome.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 3, 2011)

udpolo15 said:


> "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." — Martin Luther King, Jr.


I saw this morning that this wasn't said by MLK Jr.

As for the celebrating, rejoicing, or whatever you want to call it, I didn't participate in it and don't know anyone that did, but I can see why it took place. I don't think it's people celebrating his death (at least not everyone), but instead celebrating what they consider closure for what happened on 9/11. I think you would have seen similar celebrations if he had been captured alive as well and I don't think there would have been any complaining about that.


----------



## cement (May 3, 2011)

Box of Rocks said:


> I wouldn't celebrate too many deaths, but there are a few:- Hitler
> 
> - Stalin
> 
> - bin Laden


Idi Amin

George Soros


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2011)

hopefully he is dead..


----------



## MGX (May 3, 2011)

Photo above is photoshop composite of OBL and another dead terrorist.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 3, 2011)

It is going to be interesting to see what happens to US-Paki relations now. personally, I think we ought to stop all aid to that country immediately and start an investigation of who knew what, and when.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 3, 2011)

definitely an embarassing situation for the pakistani people. Right there within spittin distance of the academy. hiding in plain sight works again.


----------



## cdcengineer (May 3, 2011)

Slugger926 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > future boy didn't foresee this...j/k. 24 hr burial traditions mandated burial at sea, apparently no one wanted him...but who knows. at least they can't use his grave as a monument/memorial for crazzies now
> ...


I like it!


----------



## udpolo15 (May 3, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> definitely an embarassing situation for the pakistani people. Right there within spittin distance of the academy. hiding in plain sight works again.



Also - was anyone surprised that it took them 40 mins to respond to someone attacking them? From the accounts I have read, they didn't start scrambling a response team until we were on our way out.

I hope that it would take the US 40 mins to someone flying hundreds inside our border.


----------



## Wolverine (May 3, 2011)

In my imagination, I expect this was a super hi-tech black-op assault by the equivalent of 40 Batmans. I'll bet they were in and out, silent and deadly, before anybody locally could even guess what was happening. Not sure how the crashed helicopter fits into that vision yet, but I'm just thinking they were probably stealthy, quick, and obviously lethal.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 3, 2011)

Osama = Voldemort


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2011)

Except that one of the neighbors was Tweeting the entire thing as it happened and mentioned the helicoptors, gun fire, etc...


----------



## cableguy (May 3, 2011)

udpolo15 said:


> I thought the celebration was too much. A sigh of relief, a moment of reflection of all the pain and suffering at the hands of osama ok, but celebration goes to far IMO.
> "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." — Martin Luther King, Jr.


I'll throw out another reference, since I recently read the book...

Two minute hate.

Wonder how history's going to _really_ record how this went down... And how "history" will be rewritten...


----------



## udpolo15 (May 3, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> udpolo15 said:
> 
> 
> > "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." — Martin Luther King, Jr.
> ...


I saw that as well today. As Abraham Lincoln once said:



> "The problem with quotes on the Internet is that many are not genuine" - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2011)

^^^that was a quote by George Washington, not Lincoln.


----------



## benbo (May 3, 2011)

I sort of picture UBL waking up, with some Dr. Dentons or long-johns on and a stocking cap, dark shades and earplugs, wiping the sleep out of his eyes and yelling - "Can you keep it down out there, I've got jihad really early in the morning!"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 4, 2011)

No pics to be released.

http://www.thestate.com/2011/05/04/1805379...e-photo-of.html


----------



## snickerd3 (May 4, 2011)

I'm ok with that


----------



## MA_PE (May 4, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> No pics to be released.
> http://www.thestate.com/2011/05/04/1805379...e-photo-of.html


what about this one?

Osama dead


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 4, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> I'm ok with that


Me, too. I think it was a good decison really.


----------



## Wolverine (May 4, 2011)

I'm okay with it. So what, IMO? Done, finished, did it, let's not talk about him anymore, is what I'm thinking their mindset is - let it blow over. Kind of like when they wacked Tommy in Goodfellas.

Just like a copy of BHO birth cert will not stop the Birthers, so an image of UBL will not stop the disbelievers. Why even bother addressing it since nothing will satisfy the conspiracy theorists.

Of course this whole event could be shenanigans to get the real UBL out in the open... hmmm....


----------



## MA_PE (May 4, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > No pics to be released.
> ...


I guess it's a fake.

Osama death photo - fake


----------



## Dark Knight (May 4, 2011)

Cannot say I am glad the "infeliz"(is kind of an insult in Spanish) is dead but not sad neither. At least he had more chances that the ones he killed on 9/11.

At this time can only think about all the lives lost because this pig. How many have died, besides the victims of the 9/11 attacks? Was this monster worthy of the lives of our troops. No. He did not worth the life of a single one of them. In my opinion the price we paid is too high.

If the dead of BL means that we just avoid the death of thousands of innocent people and troops. I am ok with it. If another life is lost because of this...not so sure.

In the mean time....Heck Oh Yeah!!!! USA :unitedstates:


----------



## Exengineer (May 4, 2011)

Would still like to see undisputed photographic evidence, no matter how distasteful. The credibility of the U.S. in that region has been poor (WMD in Iraq, yellow cake uranium from Niger, etc.) and now no independent confirmation of Binladin's death. I'll believe them when they start telling the truth again someday.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 5, 2011)

My working theory is that Osama is alive, and we just moved him into a condo with Elvis and JFK. A reality TV show filmed in that condo is forthcoming.


----------



## Dleg (May 5, 2011)

Interesting theory. What did the US get in turn for putting him in the witless protection program?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 5, 2011)

Dleg said:


> Interesting theory. What did the US get in turn for putting him in the witless protection program?


Broadcast rights to the reality show.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 5, 2011)

I hope Trump is somehow involved in this reality show.


----------



## mrt406 (May 5, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I hope Trump is somehow involved in this reality show.


And Tila Tequila.


----------



## Supe (May 5, 2011)

I liked her better when she was still Tila Nguyen


----------



## MA_PE (May 5, 2011)

Exengineer said:


> Would still like to see undisputed photographic evidence, no matter how distasteful. The credibility of the U.S. in that region has been poor (WMD in Iraq, yellow cake uranium from Niger, etc.) and now no independent confirmation of Binladin's death. I'll believe them when they start telling the truth again someday.


WMD - did you really need to see them to understand that Iran was trying to gain strength tor repel any actions of the West in the Middle East? They had ample time to relocate/mask any "evidence" before the West got in to confirm it. Doesn't mean they never had any and Hussein and his goverrnment needed a good slap down.

Do you need "independent" confirmation of BL's death? Let someone prove he's still alive.

That's what make America great. One can believe whatever one wants to and if someone doen't like it here there's always the option of bnailing to the north to Canada.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 5, 2011)

I guess I am just out of touch with world news, but I though OBL was way older than 54...I thought he was some 70 something gross, aged decrepid old man.


----------



## Exengineer (May 5, 2011)

"That's what make America great. One can believe whatever one wants to and if someone doen't like it here there's always the option of bnailing to the north to Canada."

Exactly what I expected. So there is no absolute truth, only the relative truth each individual chooses to believe based on their faith in "authorities" like the ones in Washington. Sounds more like a cult to me.


----------



## MA_PE (May 5, 2011)

what I meant to write:

"That's what makes America great. One can believe whatever one wants to and if someone doesn't like it here there's always the option of bailing to the north to Canada."

Now if I could just find an American keyboard so I can stop posting in whatever language this thing writes in, I'll be all set.

signed - A proud member of the American cult.


----------



## Charlie (May 5, 2011)

Exengineer said:


> Sounds more like a cult to me.


We're not in Wonderland anymore, Alice.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 5, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Exengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Would still like to see undisputed photographic evidence, no matter how distasteful. The credibility of the U.S. in that region has been poor (WMD in Iraq, yellow cake uranium from Niger, etc.) and now no independent confirmation of Binladin's death. I'll believe them when they start telling the truth again someday.
> ...


Actually the CIA told the Bush Admin that the yellow cake in Niger and the reports of WMD in Iraq were most likely false. Tenet in particular was doubtful of the authenticity.

But many in the Bush administration at the time either believed it or wanted to use it (WMD threat) to invade Iraq.

You had plenty of intelligence sources from around the world that were pretty shocked that the US was making these claims about Iraq because they had not seen or discovered any evidence of it.


----------



## momech (May 6, 2011)

If you need an afternoon laugh...go to maps.google.com. Type in the coordinates 34.16938, 73.242494. You will find Osama Bin Laden's Hideout Compound. Read the reviews.


----------



## Wolverine (May 6, 2011)

HFS! LMAO:

"What! No Bible in the bedside drawer? I just found this cookbook called the Korean, it really wasnt helpful as we needed to use it in the bathroom due to the lack of toilet paper, someone had a tomato sauce fight in there. The hotel is quite pleasant really but 5 times a day all the servants stop and hit their heads on the floor. I guess the owner must be a real pain in the head. "

"Abbotibad??? How about Abbotiawesome!!! Sweet little place if you like goats crapping all over the place.. The man of the house liked to have his chin scratched. Pasta was a bit soggy but they put on some dinner theater with lots of special effects and had some fellow Americans come in to add to the realism (they must have been kids in an exchange program like Disney does), I think they were re-enacting the battle of Waco ... I could swear a young fellah was playing General Janet Reno.. The realism was great.. Bravo.. In the morning, everything was a mess but fun was had by all..

"****MANAGEMENT RESPONSE****: I would like to thank all of you that have come out to voice your concerns over your recent stay at Bin Ladens's B&amp;B, Abbottabad. We first want to assure you that we are working diligently to correct the issues you may have experienced during your stay. I would like to take a moment to address some of the specific complaints that we have received since this morning. We DO have internet and cable. It is by courier only. Our property is clean and well maintained and it should be noted that while the goats are welcome in the lobby and dining areas, they almost never are allowed into the guest rooms. The bed bug problem was remedied months ago in the traditional way, by urinating on the walls and beds. As for the late night disruption caused by the helicopter, we truly apologize. We were told by the Pakistani Intelligence Agency that we would be receiving Michael Jackson via helicopter at an undisclosed hour to avoid the onslaught of paparazzi. We intend to prosecute to the fullest extent of the law ... "


----------



## BluSkyy (May 6, 2011)

momech said:


> If you need an afternoon laugh...go to maps.google.com. Type in the coordinates 34.16938, 73.242494. You will find Osama Bin Laden's Hideout Compound. Read the reviews.


says loc not supported. odd.


----------



## Wolverine (May 6, 2011)

BluSkyy said:


> momech said:
> 
> 
> > If you need an afternoon laugh...go to maps.google.com. Type in the coordinates 34.16938, 73.242494. You will find Osama Bin Laden's Hideout Compound. Read the reviews.
> ...


Look for the green arrow to the south, zoom in, and click on it.

"Lousy room service; ordered fresh Maine lobster but instead I got seals from Afghanistan. Fail. "


----------



## momech (May 6, 2011)

BluSkyy said:


> momech said:
> 
> 
> > If you need an afternoon laugh...go to maps.google.com. Type in the coordinates 34.16938, 73.242494. You will find Osama Bin Laden's Hideout Compound. Read the reviews.
> ...


I had to scroll over a bit to find it on the map.


----------



## roadwreck (May 6, 2011)

momech said:


> If you need an afternoon laugh...go to maps.google.com. Type in the coordinates 34.16938, 73.242494. You will find Osama Bin Laden's Hideout Compound. Read the reviews.


I like this one



> This delightful and modestly fortified B&amp; B on the outskirts of Abbottabad features a convenient helicopter landing area - easy access for the on-the-go tourist. High walls for squash/racquetball practice and reduced shrapnel damage. Get away from the hustle &amp; bustle - no cable or internet! Lots of room for your personal couriers, multiple spouses, and trusted hench-persons. Room service staff can get you in and out with minimal collateral damage. Firearms, ammunition, and sample sized pyrotechnical chemicals available in the courtesy bar . Dress is casual, body armor recommended. Ritual trash burning ceremony performed by staff on Tuesdays and Saturdays - not to be missed!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2011)

I get the map of the compound, but can't find reviews. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## momech (May 6, 2011)

You can also just type in "Osama Bin Laden's Hideout Compound" then click on reviews in the left pane.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 6, 2011)

Spotted this the other day:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2011)

Those reviews are great, as is the picture.


----------



## csb (May 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh that was hilarious!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 6, 2011)

They have also converted it into a 3d building...


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2011)

these are classified photos of Bin Ladens Funeral


----------



## DVINNY (May 9, 2011)

Ha Ha ^^^^^ That's good.


----------



## roadwreck (May 11, 2011)

The Empire's press release for the killing of Obi-wan Kenobi:

http://www.galacticempiretimes.com/2011/05...-is-killed.html


----------



## pabelong PE (May 11, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> The Empire's press release for the killing of Obi-wan Kenobi:
> http://www.galacticempiretimes.com/2011/05...-is-killed.html


I get people not liking Obama and comparing him to Vader - but don't get the comparison of Osama to Obi-Wan Kenobi.


----------



## roadwreck (May 11, 2011)

pabelong said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > The Empire's press release for the killing of Obi-wan Kenobi:
> ...


It's much funnier if you don't make the direct correlation between reality (Osama bin Laden) and fiction (Star Wars). Could it be taken as a commentary on which side is good or evil? Sure. Who you think is right or wrong really depends on which side of the argument you are on. I have no interest in trying to debate that, I just thought this was an amusing piece of writing which was linked to the Osama killing (and thus pertinent to this thread) and something super-nerdy (Star Wars) which in all likelihood would appeal to engineers.


----------



## willsee (May 11, 2011)

I wish the media would stop talking about him


----------



## roadwreck (May 11, 2011)

willsee said:


> I wish the media would stop talking about him


Who? Obi-Wan?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > I wish the media would stop talking about him
> ...


Nope, Darth Vadar...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2011)

pabelong said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > The Empire's press release for the killing of Obi-wan Kenobi:
> ...


Like a low flying plane, just slightly above some people's heads.

Sometimes a joke is just a joke.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 11, 2011)

From Failbook.com...

"If you watch Osama bin Laden's life in reverse, it would be a story about an ocean zombie that builds skyscrapers out of airplanes."


----------



## benbo (May 11, 2011)

> "If you watch Osama bin Laden's life in reverse, it would be a story about an ocean zombie that builds skyscrapers out of airplanes."


Wouldn't it be more accurately an ocean zombie that builds buildings from a pile of dust that then shoot out planes from the windows?


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 11, 2011)

pabelong said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > The Empire's press release for the killing of Obi-wan Kenobi:
> ...


I think it is more about your perspective and how the media could be bent to show that perspective.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 11, 2011)

benbo said:


> > "If you watch Osama bin Laden's life in reverse, it would be a story about an ocean zombie that builds skyscrapers out of airplanes."
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be more accurately an ocean zombie that builds buildings from a pile of dust that then shoot out planes from the windows?


Yeah, but it's called "FailBook" for a reason.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 12, 2011)

I STILL hear newscasters getting Osama and Obama mixed up because of the similarity.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 12, 2011)

^Whenever someone metions that I keep getting the Name Game stuck in my head:

"O-sama sama bo Bama"


----------



## csb (May 12, 2011)

banana fana fo fo-ama

Thanks, mudpuppy...we sing the Name Game song a lot in our house to try to teach rhyming and now I have that stuck in my head!


----------



## jeb6294 (May 21, 2011)

Apparently some people here are still taking the news a bit hard. I just got back from R&amp;R on Wednesday and we had a rocket attack that night at 3am that didn't end well and I heard they had a few attacks while I was gone. There's been some other rumblings, but nothing I want to print online for the world to see...I'll let CNN take care of the intel leaks. Fortunately I only have 57 days until I start heading home for good, well, at least until it's time for me to deploy again.


----------



## Master slacker (May 21, 2011)

Stay safe, jeb.


----------



## pabelong PE (May 21, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Stay safe, jeb.


*+1*


----------



## csb (May 21, 2011)

Prayers for your safe return!


----------



## jeb6294 (May 24, 2011)

I LOVE trying to sleep through warning sirens at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 24, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> Stay safe, Jeb.


lusone:

On another note, there is a rumor running that during the ceremony of Osama's burial the people in charge prayed to Ala before throwing the body to the sea.

They were heard saying...Ala one, Ala two, and Ala three...before letting the body go. :dunno:


----------



## MA_PE (May 24, 2011)

jeb6294 said:


> I LOVE trying to sleep through warning sirens at 3 in the morning.


Did the world come to an end over there on Saturday?

It did not happen here as you'll see first hand soon. Stay safe until then, and keep the posts coming.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2011)

jeb6294 said:


> I LOVE trying to sleep through warning sirens at 3 in the morning.


I thought those are designed so you're not supposed to sleep through them...


----------



## Master slacker (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like the baffles need to be replaced.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 25, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE trying to sleep through warning sirens at 3 in the morning.
> ...


Well, when you hear the rockets hit and then the "incoming" sirens go off about 15 minutes later, they kind of lose their effectiveness after a while.


----------



## csb (Jun 10, 2011)

Osama's codename was Cakebeard.

This just reminds me of Dr. Beardface on Scrubs.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 10, 2011)

Which one was that?

I like Scrubs but don't watch it real regularly.


----------



## csb (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey, Dr. Beardface!

It's beard-fah-say!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I thoguht i saw a headline in the paper says divers were out in the ocean searching for Binladens body.


----------



## csb (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, if we found the Titanic...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 13, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> I thoguht i saw a headline in the paper says divers were out in the ocean searching for Binladens body.


Yep.



> Bill Warren, 59, has vowed to scour the north Arabian Sea to find the corpse and deliver photographic evidence that he was killed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 13, 2011)

so is he going to search out and kill every shark/whale/fish that has snacked on him since then.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 13, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> so is he going to search out and kill every shark/whale/fish that has snacked on him since then.


My prediction of the outcome is that he finds nothing, then states that Osama really isn't dead.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe he can get a grant from Al Qaida to fund the search.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 14, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > so is he going to search out and kill every shark/whale/fish that has snacked on him since then.
> ...


Well, duh, that just makes sense. If you can't find one body somewhere in the ocean then obviously he must still be alive somewhere.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 2, 2011)

Excellent article, very detailed, on the mission to kill Osama.

http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/08...a_fact_schmidle


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 2, 2011)

did anyone see the Discovery Channel show on Seal Team VI?

I couldnt remember correctly but they either said that all the Seal Teams or just Seal Team 6's budget was more than the entire budget of the Marine Corps... They also said that from the creation of Seal Team VI to today almost a 3rd of them had died in either training accidents or combat..

If it is still running its really worth checking out.


----------

